# Slingshot Of The Month - June 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vote for the June 2013 SOTM*​
*Who made the best slingshot in June?*

scarfaceTom - The Witchhunter3114.29%e~shot - Heart and Hands2511.52%Flippinout - Favorite Things6228.57%FunkySod - Natural62.76%Ash - Tempest188.29%Jeff Lazerface - Shark Tooth115.07%scarfaceTom - Chessduck2411.06%AnTrAxX - Alu-shooter2611.98%Tobse - Appletree-Shooter146.45%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

scarfaceTom - The Witchhunter








e~shot - Heart and Hands








Flippinout - Favorite Things








FunkySod - Natural








Ash - Tempest








Jeff Lazerface - Shark Tooth








scarfaceTom - Chessduck








AnTrAxX - Alu-shooter








Tobse - Appletree-Shooter








The list has been randomly sorted by the List Randomizer on Random.org.

Vote!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I gone done my part!


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

So. Many. Good. Choices! :iono:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I love slingshots!


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

The top qualities of various artistic designs, choice of materials, excellence of execution of the finished product have left me stunned. I have voted, but it was a very close thing. Congrats to you all


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

As always a difficult choice. Congrats to all the nominees.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Twas a hard-hard decision, but for good or ill I split that hair.

Maybe it will be easier next month? Hope not!

Great work they are all deserving.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a great and diverse selection!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!!! Not as eloquent as others but you get my point :bowdown:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I have to say it, the voting results are kinda disappointing, a clear winner and a handful of stragglers.


----------



## alibibi (Feb 20, 2013)

Choice is difficult but ........done !


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Brutally hard choice to make... They're all winners,too bad in the end there can be only one


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

:hmm: So very hard to choose just one this month. All of the nominees did a fantastic job. Great workmanship on all. I would be proud to own any of them.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Done.


----------



## ATK (Oct 20, 2012)

All of them look terrific. Hats off to everyone for the hard work and attention to detail. You are all winners. Have a blessed day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Tough one..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Tough one..


Very tough, I was in confuse which one to vote


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

all of them are unique buities


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent work, it is always difficult vote.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent effort by all nominees!


----------



## j4studios (Dec 11, 2012)

As always, lots of beautiful catapults.

But seriously, a slingshot with a knife hidden inside? SOTY might be locked up already.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

So many beautiful slingshots this month. But my vote has been cast. Everyone here is a winner in my books.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This gets harder every month. anic:


----------



## calskin (Oct 11, 2012)

This was easily the hardest vote I've seen yet. It was a toss up between about 5 of them.

The appletree shooter won according to my taste.

Great job everyone!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

How does this thread keep popping back onto the New Posts page even though there have been no new posts? Do votes put it back up too?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, votes bump threads back up to the top.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I CANT DESIDE I FEEL PARALYZED !!!!!! ( i take every one and each )

i gave my voting


----------



## jackrabbitslim66 (Nov 10, 2012)

So many beautiful slingshots wish I could vote twice.


----------

